# What is the oddest song and/or music you have EVER heard?



## SANDMAN78308 (Jul 18, 2010)

For me it's Spermswamps "NastySuckerBitchesBrassOrchestra"
A terrible band followed by a terrible song, anyway, what song have YOU heard that sounds more strange than your average record?


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

I wouldn't know how to define the "oddest" thing I've heard
because chances are I'll like it


----------



## Lycan90 (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv_a...3963F7DF0&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1

Damn wierd to me......but still like it. 8D (ignore the stupid anime pics)


----------



## Hir (Jul 18, 2010)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> For me it's Spermswamps "NastySuckerBitchesBrassOrchestra"
> A terrible band followed by a terrible song, anyway, what song have YOU heard that sounds more strange than your average record?


 How did I know you'd whip out the pornogrind? Might be a good idea to tell you that Spermswamp is a joke.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

Definitely this 
[video=youtube;4gRMfJYTYhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gRMfJYTYhA[/video]


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

Maximum the Hormone has some pretty odd music, but this song is the weirdest 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu4lisKGMXE


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 18, 2010)

A percussion jam band.

they threw rocks as a 6 minute song.  soothing, but wierd.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd say prog rock and jazz in general have some of the weirdest music


----------



## Don (Jul 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;jItz-uNjoZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA[/video]

This one, by far.


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> [video=youtube;jItz-uNjoZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA[/video]
> 
> This one, by far.


 Does this song remind anyone else of Pedobear?

Or is it just me


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

_4â€²33â€³_ by John Cage.

[video=youtube;hUJagb7hL0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUJagb7hL0E[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does this song remind anyone else of Pedobear?
> 
> Or is it just me


 
me too

Also John Cage is full of shit


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Also John Cage is full of shit


 
You posted iwrestledabearonce
you have no room to talk down about anything music
:V


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Also John Cage is full of shit


 
True, but that piece isn't.

It isn't full of anything, let alone shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2010)

wtf is john cage lol

[yt]3n3MbVoLYns[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> You posted iwrestledabearonce
> you have no room to talk down about anything music
> :V


 
I didn't say i liked it


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppJ0yCLsElM

World's End Girlfriend. It's actually pretty good, reminds me a bit of Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jul 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> How did I know you'd whip out the pornogrind? Might be a good idea to tell you that Spermswamp is a joke.


 
I know it's is a joke, but seriously, unlike most joke bands these guys have some fucked up music.
Probably more fucked up then Cemetery Rapist or Torsofuck. As far as pornogrind goes everything is a joke, you don't have to look far for it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

I wanna post Keith Jarrett Trio - Moving Soon but I can't find it on youtube
Basically they just spaz out randomly through most of it but there is an underlying structure and repeating theme, so it's not noise. It occasionally lapses into periods of actual coherent melody before devolving into chaos again. I find it oddly beautiful.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I didn't say i liked it


 
Fair enough


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2010)

Without resorting to obscure joke bands, probably this

[yt]iZYb7CZ7Ltc[/yt]


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 18, 2010)

Re: Your Brains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjcH2UmK1uo


----------



## Ames (Jul 19, 2010)

Ocarina of rhyme,

[yt]kEtSeiLhPRM[/yt]

This trippy shit.  Video is obligatory.

[yt]cOOQlh-QTrM[/yt]


----------



## Bando (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkLbBmgUdNk

Most of the song is sung by the ghosts of the children who were murdered by their father in a previous song. Albums that tell stories are amazing <3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2010)

[yt]PYytmFZLd1U[/yt]



Senzuri Champion said:


> wtf is john cage lol
> 
> [yt]3n3MbVoLYns[/yt]



Honestly, this reminds me of the music I make....


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 19, 2010)

[yt]GGBHfXPqbgI&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Beltbuster (Jul 20, 2010)

This song just pisses me off because its so annoying and weird. 
[video=youtube;sZzixKM5FnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZzixKM5FnQ[/video]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2010)

"Boris the Spider" by The Who. The correlation between the chorus and death metal growls are really haunting to me.

Also that Wiesel stomping song by Weird Al. Complete with bone-crushing sound effects.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jul 21, 2010)

[yt]GDy11pgkYlo[/yt]

You have to listen to the entire song to see why it's odd.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 29, 2010)

fuckin' AIDS Wolf.
[yt]xqTo2XSGqog[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

aids wolf is a great name for a band

i am surprised no one has an "aids wolf" fursona yet
sort of like acid horse

aids wolf also reminds me of ARAB ON RADAR
[yt]uSrqai6Twms[/yt]


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Beltbuster said:


> This song just pisses me off because its so annoying and weird.


I love that song, album, and band so much.

Now... if we want to talk weird music, I'm going to have to link this little gem from 1987. The "video" portion explains the origins a bit.

If you actually make it all the way through this, then kudos to you, because this is the most goddamn bizarre thing I've ever heard... and it sounds fucking awful on top of that.... You have been warned. >_>
[video=youtube;VlsXFrUvMFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlsXFrUvMFk[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I love that song, album, and band so much.
> 
> Now... if we want to talk weird music, I'm going to have to link this little gem from 1987. The "video" portion explains the origins a bit.
> 
> ...



Still sounds like most of the music I make.


----------



## A10pex (Jul 31, 2010)

The girl in Byakkoya, from the movie "Paprika" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDNwXZDcDDo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

Where is Animal Collective.

It qualifies as weird music I am pretty sure.

[yt]LAY-v5omWzs[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

A10pex said:


> The girl in Byakkoya, from the movie "Paprika"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDNwXZDcDDo


 
great songgg


peacebone freaked me out when i first heard it
good single
[yt]fxvGHQHiY70[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably something from the Doors.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ancient Machine off the Halo 2 Soundtrack.  Freaky sht right there.  Couple that with a level filled with the Flood.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

Or something by Suffocate For Fuck Sake

[yt]I816bzeKBcs[/yt]
[yt]AmijfOeLDXE[/yt]

For the fact that it changes a lot. Listen to the start of each part and you'll get what's strange I think.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Aug 3, 2010)

This song seems to be Renaissance music mixed with Gypsy Music.

[video=youtube;M8-hqdDJ6L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8-hqdDJ6L0[/video]


----------



## Winter (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9ot78VFTh0
This song really is all over the place. Industtrial? Hardcore? Black metal? Symphonic? Progressive? Good drummer, though, and somehow the song works.


----------



## Viva (Aug 5, 2010)

Definitely this

[yt]UNsn7NjDPkM[/yt]

Although, I actually find this song to be really good.  Is that odd?


----------



## Aden (Aug 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Although, I actually find this song to be really good.  Is that odd?


 
I'd listen to it on my own time.
I don't know if that's good or bad for you

Also, I fucking love youtube videos that have the score going along with the piece


----------



## A10pex (Aug 8, 2010)

It has to be this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXQ2lvgpHiE


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Prit stik had me rolling "its delightfully horrible"
Suffocate dosnt sound that bad, i like it.
A 80s song about little girls...wow


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

'She's like heroin' and 'Vicinity of Obscenity', both by System of a Down, are the weirdest songs I've ever heard.

VoO - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydpelid3vbU (They're saying "Banana terracotta pie") 
SLH - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EjMsV5D1Zg (It's about a whore who takes heroin with a tranny... I don't fucking know what they were smoking when they made this)


----------



## Minuet (Aug 23, 2010)

"The Most Unwanted Song".  It's got an operatic soprano rapping about being a cowboy.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 23, 2010)

Gamma Ray's Money, if just for the part starting at 2:28.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 23, 2010)

Gogol Bordello - "Start Wearing Purple"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM1Ahn0Osjo

the guy is gypsy punk.. haha


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 23, 2010)

I cum blood Cannibal Corpse.


----------

